# Doggy Day Care Fun for all come rain, hail or shine! A sociable safe haven for your dog



## Katy O'Brien (Sep 26, 2019)

March of the K9’s has been successfully established for 9 years. We first began in North Leeds catering for the needs and requirements of their favourite four-legged friends. Due to a recent relocation, we had to make the tough decision to close down the existing business and make the big step towards re-starting and gaining the loyalty of Harrogate’s finest!
After the move, we now have 3 acres of amazing rolling Yorkshire countryside, where your dogs can interact with their friends, bounce on trampolines and slide around on seesaws. 
Included in our price we provide a daily pick up and drop service to your home providing that you're within the suitable radius. This will take out the hassle of your long working days and provide you with the knowledge that your four-legged friends are fully catered for.


----------

